# New idea-Porcupine cube!



## Ihasdapie (Feb 15, 2015)

Get any cube, regardless of size, and hot glue needles all over it with the pointy end facing out. Imagine speedcubing with that, or when somebody tells u that they peel the sticker off, give them the porcupine cube, and wish then good luck


----------



## stoic (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll have a double of whatever you're having.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 15, 2015)

Like this?


----------



## WissX (Feb 15, 2015)

*Issue*



Ihasdapie said:


> Get any cube, regardless of size, and hot glue needles all over it with the pointy end facing out. Imagine speedcubing with that, or when somebody tells u that they peel the sticker off, give them the porcupine cube, and wish then good luck



THe issue is you would need some apoxie. Add some apoxie skull around it and then use colord toothpicks or something for the needles GOO IDEA!


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 16, 2015)

ellwd said:


> I'll have a double of whatever you're having.


Ya like that but with finer needles. I dont know what to do with the guanlong im gonna mod, so i thought that making one of these would be fun


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 16, 2015)

One word. 



Ouch.


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol ya. Im ygnna make one with the guanlong im getting


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 17, 2015)

Make a video of it when you're done. I wanna see it.


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 17, 2015)

The guanlong is still on the way from china.....
Maybe 2 months????


----------



## Ihasdapie (Feb 18, 2015)

I dont know... I wanna use the guanlong for another really cool mod idea i have... but I just think that adding the needles will mean that I would have wasted $4 on a pincushion... I think that I might make one with one of my rubik's brand.. but i still dont know.


----------

